# Boys/Girls/Ladies football Nerja area



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi folks,If all goes to plan we hope to be moving to Frigiliana end of this year.Is there anyone near Nerja area knows anything about youth/ladies football.The reason I ask is my wife is a qualified referee.She has been refereeing for many years and does mostly youth football and ladies matches.She would like to continue this in Spain even if its just as a hobby.

Thanks
Nick.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Nicksmith said:


> Hi folks,If all goes to plan we hope to be moving to Frigiliana end of this year.Is there anyone near Nerja area knows anything about youth/ladies football.The reason I ask is my wife is a qualified referee.She has been refereeing for many years and does mostly youth football and ladies matches.She would like to continue this in Spain even if its just as a hobby.
> 
> Thanks
> Nick.


It seems there is a ladies' football team in Nerja which plays in a local league, the question was asked on the Infonerja website and the reply quotes a phone number for more information:-
Infonerja.com: Participación, noticias e información de Nerja - Todos Cuentan


----------

